# FO's that behave?



## Skatergirl46 (Sep 19, 2013)

I have mostly done HP but now I'd like to make some CP. I'm wondering if some of you can give me recommendations for FO's that behave in CP? I always read what the manufacturer writes about them but those are not so accurate in my limited experience. I do have some EO's too.


----------



## TVivian (Sep 19, 2013)

So far all of the citrus EO's I've tried (lemon, orange, grapefruit, and tangerine)  have been really good. BB's energy and oat milk and honey have been nice as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## osso (Sep 19, 2013)

Any particular types of scents you would like to do?


----------



## kazmi (Sep 19, 2013)

Who do you prefer to buy from?  Go to the scent review board and read some of the reviews there on any that you are interested in.  These reviews are from actual users (including a section just for soapers!) that let you know their experience.  There's thousands to choose from so it's best to narrow down by supplier first (to save on shipping costs if you pick one closer to you) then by the scent(s) you are interested in.


----------



## judymoody (Sep 19, 2013)

As a general rule, florals and spicy fragrances can accelerate/seize, be they EO or FO.


----------



## Nightlilly (Sep 20, 2013)

I've only been soaping for a couple of months, so I try to order my FO's from websites that sell mainly to soapers. I look for FO's that have had a LOT of reviews and try to read most of them so that I know how it's going to behave. If there's an FO that just calls to me but hasn't had a lot of reviews...I try to plan a very simple soap and add the FO at the last possible minute. That way, if it does start acting up, I'm not rushed for time. I wish I could use the Scent Review Board but I only have the free email accounts and a work email, I don't think my company would be happy with me using my work email for soaping...lol


----------



## newbie (Sep 20, 2013)

Take a look through this spreadsheet. It has a number of suppliers and their FO's. All filled in by forum members as they've used the FO's. It lists discoloration as well as acceleration. Tabs for different vendors are at the bottom.


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...authkey=CMTEtswL&hl=en&authkey=CMTEtswL#gid=0


----------



## dixiedragon (Sep 25, 2013)

I like to get my FO's from Brambleberry for this reason. 1) They are upfront and will say "not suitable for CP." Also, their site has the ability for people to leave reviews on each scent, which is another good source of info.

Here's another question I have - how do you define "behave"? I have an FO - Mulled Cider from Sweetcakes I think - that just seizes horribly. But I love it b/c the scent is AWESOME and it sticks. I'd rather deal with the seizing and the discoloring than have a scent that fades or a scent that morphs and smells yucky.

ETA: Recently I have soaped from Black Raspberry and Vanilla and Sweet Grass from Brambleberry and I love them. I am actually going to order more of the Black Raspberry b/c it is a limited edition and I want more! They are both very well behaved and still smell strong and lovely after 2 months. I can't speak to longer than that b/c I haven't soaped them until now.

Brambleberry has it's own forum called Teach Soap. People there talk about stuff from lots of vendors, but it has a high concentration of Brambleberry customers so it's my starting point to asking about specific BB products.

I have also had good results with every Lebermuth FO I have used, but they sell things in large quantities.


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Sep 25, 2013)

dixiedragon said:


> Here's another question I have - how do you define "behave"?



I meant FO's that don't accelerate trace in CP.


----------



## Stinkydancer (Sep 25, 2013)

Skatergirl46 said:


> I meant FO's that don't accelerate trace in CP.



You have to remember an FO that I soap fine may seize in your recipe. You have to run scent tests on CP soap bottom line. Recipes differ and how FO's react differ.

As a general rule, florals and spices seize bad. 
I would look at reviews or check out the soap scent review board.


----------



## osso (Oct 1, 2013)

From NG white tea & ginger, green tea and green clover & aloe were all good in terms of not accelerating for me. Did nice swirls with each of them.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 2, 2013)

Peak - Black Raspberry Vanilla and Key Lime work well.   Nature's Garden also lists how their fragrances performed for them in CP.   I've had good luck with Sweet Orange Chili Pepper, Hummingbird, Perfect Man, Cracklin Birch, Aqua di Gio.   Cranberry Apple Marmalade from peak rices.


----------

